# Does Anyone Know of a 1x24W T5HO Ballast



## DGalt (Jul 1, 2008)

I'd like to build a T5HO fixture, but more than 24W of T5HO is going to be too much for my tank. I can't find a ballast that isn't 2x24W though. Short of buying the Hagen Glo Linear Flourescent T5HO strip I don't really know what to do. I'm assuming you can't just use 1 of the 2 "parts" of the 2x24W ballast.


----------



## Supercoley1 (May 28, 2007)

Nope a ballast that is called 2x24W is not 2 ballasts. It is a single unit intended to run 2 tubes from.

If you are intending to use a single tube I would alter the plan and use 2 T8s. You will get much better spread of light from the multiple tubes than you will from a single tube.

AC


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

Take a look at Fulham workhorse ballasts. Surely they have a model which is suited to your need. 

update: I just visited the site and it looks like a workhorse 2 is what you need.


----------

